# I just got home from HAS



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

It was a great conference covering subjects from Beginner to Experienced Beekeeping, queen raising, cooking, bee biology, If it had to do with beekeeping, I think there was at least one presentation on it. 

There was 5 one hour class sessions Thursday and Friday and 4 class sessions today. Each session had 10 presenters in a class room setting or in the field. The list of presenters was a who’ who of beekeeping, including several from our own Beesource.com. 

This HAS was a great learning experience and well worth the minimal cost to go. The only glitches I noticed were not caused by HAS.

If you haven’t been to a HAS conference you need to go to the next one at Marshall University in Huntington WV. If you have been to HAS you still need to go. Huntington is on Interstate 64 and Marshall is just a little over 2 miles off of the Interstate. It is a beautiful campus, Modern facilities, nice and level with everything close together.

It was a pleasure to sit in several Mike Bush’s presentations


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Sucks that I missed it, I got up yesterday with a pulled muscle in my back and couldn't move. I guess I will have to see how things are going next year and plan on going for the whole conference.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Sorry to hear about your back, Bluegrass...*

Hope you're feeling better soon. I've heard that there is nothing more dangerous than a beekeeper just back from a conference...full of new ideas to apply in the beeyard!
Get better soon & we'll see you next year at HAS 2008 in Huntington, WV. -Danno


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

It was a pleasure to meet you Danno


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*Has Ky*

Danno Thanks you all your help with getting the HAS going this year. Your enthusiasm is infectious!! I trust that you and your wife will enjoy the quilt. Dan, you are the MAN!

It is working with people like you that makes HAS the success that it has become.

Also a BIG THANK YOU to our very own Michael Bush for the great presentations and of course to all the Beesource members who attended this year’s HAS.

My offer still stands to combine a Beesource get-together at the HAS meeting next year in WV.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

When is HAS next year? 

Beside the airfair.... was the hotel expensive? I would love to go next year if it wasent too expensive.


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm so glad my wife and I attended. So much information with the opportunity to ask questions ...... priceless. There was something for everyone.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> When is HAS next year?
> 
> Beside the airfair.... was the hotel expensive? I would love to go next year if it wasent too expensive.


HAS in WW will be on the campus of Marshall University. The dorms will be available for us to stay in.

I don't know the cost yet but at KY My wife and I stayed in a dorm, Eat dorm food. Al told, the total cost for the meeting after we got there was less than $250. She was registered for 2 days and I for 3 days.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> When is HAS next year?
> 
> Beside the airfair.... was the hotel expensive? I would love to go next year if it wasent too expensive.


Next year HAS is July 10-12.
Costs this year were very inexpensive:
Dorm: $30 per night, single
3-day registration: $40 (or $15/day)
Meals: I ate 7 meals in the cafeteria: $40.

And I won a beehive!! 
(donated by Dadant, thank you Robin Mountain!!)

It was great meeting Beesource folks. I ended up taking 4 classes presented by Michael Bush. It was the most fun I've had in a long time. Beekeepers are great folks. I really enjoyed sitting down at a table full of strangers and having new friends by the time we finished eating.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I was only able to attend one day (Thur) but any one that did not enjoy them it has something wrong with them!!

Thanks to Robin and his help for a GREAT JOB WELL DONE!


----------



## Borgnik (Jul 9, 2005)

Just let me add that the HAS conference was very worthwhile. This was my third HAS conference and I think they just keep getting better. There was content for everyone from the rank beginner to the advance queen breeder. I sometimes had trouble deciding which session to go to because there were other good ones being held at the same time. There are not a lot of other beeks in my area that I can use as a resource so going to a conference like this is a great way to get answers to questions. The best way to get good information is to go where the experts are and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Definitely HAS this year was excellent. Better than some of the others I've attended and certainly more of a friendly group. I made some really nice new contacts.

By the way, Michael in person is somewhat of a hottie!

Mabe


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Mabe said:


> By the way, Michael in person is somewhat of a hottie!
> 
> Mabe


I'll take your word for it!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh thanks Mabe, 


or did you mean someone else?

I'll qualify as well it was excellent. I went mostly with biology and queen rearing. I liked how you could pick areas you wanted concentrate on. And yes meeting people was excellent as well.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

woooo.... I want to go... I want to go... he he he


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I also attended the HAS, but was only able to go Saturday. I attended Michael's class too. I'm always surprised how people look. You get an idea in your head and it is usually way off base. 

Indy Partridge - I liked your reaction when you won the hive. It made me laugh. Such enthusiasm.

My favorite class this year was bee biology with Zachary H. It was awesome although I didn't like the killing the bee part. Such amazing little creatures. I was somewhat disappointed in the vendors this year. Not as many as last and I do love to shop.

Robin - you looked great when you had the tiara on.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I had a wonderful time at HAS. Here are a few of my thoughts on it and my gratitude:

Robin Mountain.

Thanks Robin for asking me to come and for all the work you put into this. I think it was a great meeting and your enthusiasm and work are a big part of it's success.

Dann Purvis.

Thanks for sharing your ideas and your passion for our bees. I really enjoyed the late night discussions with you and others. When it's all said and done, dead bees don't make honey. And, as you said, survival is the best test to see if we've got good stock. All the mite and drop counts and capped mite counts, and hygienic tests will not prove that. Not that they are not useful, possibly, but they are not the bottom line. It's nice to hear someone else who sees that clearly. I wish I had the time, money, energy and bees to do as much as you are in that regard. Also thanks for the Instrumental Insemination class. It was very enlightening.

Jennifer Berry.

Thanks for doing a serious study of small cell. It sounds like you will see it through. The real test, of course, will be in a few years of not treating. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and ideas.

Roger Hoopingarner

Thank you for your notes on L.L. Langstroth, your presentation of that information, and your queen rearing class. Also your sharing of your experiences with hand fertilizing eggs. It was great to meet you and your wife. I enjoyed talking to both of you very much.

Edwin Holcombe

Thanks for the tracheal mite class. It was very enlightening. Also the late night beekeeping discussions.

The many Beesource people.

It was wonderful to put faces to names and many of you had meals and discussions with me. As you already know, I love to talk about bees.

Kevin Jester

I had so many good discussions with you before I realized who you were. It was really stimulating conversation. Thanks.

Larry Connor

Thanks for providing most of the bee books available right now. As I said to you at the meeting, you can't ever retire. But seriously, you are a huge asset to the beekeeping fraternity, not only with your expertise with bees, but by publishing books that big publishers wouldn't consider.

Toni Downs.

Your energy is amazing. Thanks for all the work you put in.

Volunteers.

Thanks to the many volunteers without whom the conference would never take place. Your work is appreciated.

The Bee Lady

Reyah, thanks for the stings. The shoulder was better since. The neck is a bit stiff. Of course it will all work its way out.

The Bees.

The bees were there as well. The ones in the beeyard were so well behaved. The three that died for my apitherapy paid a high price.

My new friends from the Virgin Islands.

Some people have especially beautiful souls. Thanks for sharing yours with everyone around you. I wish you and your bees the best.

Thanks to the vendors.

I always find some new tool when you are there. I found three this year, but every one of them makes my life easier.

Janet Brisson.

It was nice to meet you, finally after knowing you online so long. I wish I had time to go to some of your presentations. Your energy is infections.

Everyone in my classes.

Thanks for coming to the classes. The turnout was great. I hope you all got what you came to them for.

Mabe

You didn't say that when you were there.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

We old eccentric ladies have scruples! I was raised in the south! 

Mabe


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*Thank you.*

Michael Bush you are a gentleman – Thank you.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Mabe said:


> We old eccentric ladies have scruples! I was raised in the south!
> 
> Mabe


Whatever happened to taking life by the horns.........


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I just got my computer fixed this weekend, so I haven't been here since before HAS. I was pleased to meet a number of you there. We weren't planning on attending, but things worked out for us to show up for one morning. I can't remember which, except the fire alarm was exciting. My son really enjoyed seeing the firemen walking around and all the fire trucks. He's seen bees before.

WayaCoyote


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*It was nice to meet you at HAS, Coyote*

Weren't Michael Bush's classes terrific?! Anyway, you have a beautiful family & we hope to see you all next year in Huntington, WV at Marshall University. -Danno


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks Danno! Great meeting you.
Yeah, this time we're hoping to plan ahead and take time off to get to stay. Especially since it isn't just "right up the road."

Wayacoyote


----------

